# Anybody know where to get a packable surf rod?



## Salmonslammer (Dec 31, 2004)

Headed to austraila next month and I'd like to find a surf rod that would break down enough to put in my checked bag....guessing a 4 piece would work.

Been checking ebay and such....no luck yet and thought someone on here may have a lead.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Lami and Albright make them I know to at least 9 ft


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

Saw two guys on the Nags Head Pier one night that had flown across the water (England) with seven piece take-down heavers.
Sorry can't remember the brand but were familiar name brand...my memory


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The diawa saltiga ballistic is three piece and a great rod


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Conoflex Travel Rods

http://www.conoflex.co.uk/travel.htm

6 - Piece Beach 

-------------------------

Lamiglas Salt Water Travel Series

http://www.lamiglas.com/prod_indiv.php?groupid=57

XTS 105 = 4 piece


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

St Croix also makes a travel surf rod. It's either 3 or 4 piece.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Albright is having a nice sale right now, 8', 8.5', 9', and 10' spinning or conventional for 79 bucks. They break down to 4 pcs.


----------



## Salmonslammer (Dec 31, 2004)

Sound like what I need!! I'll check the size of the bag when I get home tonight.

Are they pretty good about getting the order out? I've got 11 days and a wake up before we leave.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Albright= 3 days.
Very pleased 


http://www.albrightflyfish.com/conv...rer-9-15-40lb-1-2-3-oz-surf-spinning-rod.html


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

captmark said:


> Albright= 3 days.
> Very pleased
> 
> 
> http://www.albrightflyfish.com/conv...rer-9-15-40lb-1-2-3-oz-surf-spinning-rod.html


That looks like a nice rod!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I ordered a fly reel from Albright and had it the next day.


----------



## Salmonslammer (Dec 31, 2004)

Sweet...... I picked out the 9' explorer spinning rod. Ponyed up the extra couple bucks for the 3 day UPS shipping so I should be good to go!!

Thanks gents!!


----------

